# Austria T-Mobile Bundesliga odds 20-22 February



## A_Skywalker (Feb 16, 2009)

Mattersburg v Ried
 20/02/2009 18:30 GMT
  2.55 3.20 2.55 statsAll Bets (29) 
Altach v Linzer ASK
 21/02/2009 17:00 GMT
  2.55 3.10 2.60 statsAll Bets (29) 
Austria Wien v Sturm Graz
 21/02/2009 17:00 GMT
  2.05 3.20 3.30 statsAll Bets (29) 
Kapfenberg v SK Austria Kärnten
 21/02/2009 17:00 GMT
  2.50 3.20 2.60 statsAll Bets (30) 
Salzburg v Rapid Wien
 22/02/2009 14:30 GMT
  1.80 3.40 4.00 statsAll Bets (30)


----------

